
ManyActive App – Classpass for Africa Launched in Nairobi - manyactive
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.manyactive
======
manyactive
No more rigid membership programs, no more rigid schedules, no more being
blindsided by subpar quality of service across Africa. ManyActive provides
flexibility, reliability and affordability to fitness and wellness clients
through its booking membership platform.

